# Pretty cool Poison Bottle and label...sealed with contents



## imthinkingoutloud (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi there I am new here. I have sort of collected bottles here and there over the years, but recently got some neat ones and am trying to educate myself about them. Learning about, or trying to, has been both fun and a bit frustrating. I have a few items I would like some information about if that would be okay. The first one I will post here because it is labeled as a Poison.When I saw that it was corked and had something in it, I got pretty excited because I have never had more than a Jim Beam decorative decanter with something in it  Okay here are some photos. Is this real? Any idea how old or new? Is it of any value besides being a neat part of my displayed collection? And, any chance that anyone may know some history behind it? only three photos...ugh, I have 6...okay here are the ones I feel are best:  Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2014)

I think the only reason it has the poison label is because it's in concentrated form, otherwise it's a medicine. The cotton plant is still being researched for potential uses. Most likely that's from the 30's or later.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know about 30's, that looks like a tooled lip bottle, which was still in use here and there in the 30's but was mostly phased out.  I'd go more along the lines of circa WWI.  Also, did you notice the swastikas?  That'll probably increase the value somewhat.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 11, 2014)

The Swastika meant peace... on a potentially deadly-contents bottle. Hmmmm. Peace... Deadly.... Peace?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2014)

Technically not a poison bottle, but a general purpose bottle.  But the label is in really good shape for it's age.  I would also say pre 30s with the tooled top....but there is also the possibility of an older, re-purposed bottled with a newer label.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 13, 2014)

Poison_Us said:
			
		

> Technically not a poison bottle, but a general purpose bottle.  But the label is in really good shape for it's age.  I would also say pre 30s with the tooled top....but there is also the possibility of an older, re-purposed bottled with a newer label.



So a general purpose bottle with "POISON" on the label doesn't count as a poison?  I've never been quite sure on that.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 13, 2014)

I got the same reply on my last post, but it didn't have poison anywhere on it. That's a great bottle and label and like some have said if you like it that's all that matters !
                                                                                         Mitch


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 18, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> So a general purpose bottle with "POISON" on the label doesn't count as a poison?  I've never been quite sure on that.



If you remove the label, what part of the bottle tells you that poison resides in it?  It doesn't.  The type of bottle is in the design of the bottle, not what the label says. I have it broken down on our website here: http://www.poisonousaddic...om/html/impostors.html


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 18, 2014)

Have to agree with Stephen. It's a convention in bottle collecting circles that a poison bottle is one that was designed with some sort of feature to define the bottle's contents as a poison. I've got plenty of drugstore bottles (collect them, too) with fascinating custom poison labels, but these are still not poison bottles, despite the wonder of the labels. However, what really counts in bottle collecting is that you like a bottle. Categorizing is really a way we set limits by defining what we'll collect, but even though we may specialize, we often still pick up the occasional "impostor" dressed up like something which belongs to our main category. In that vein, I've got an interesting poison-labelled Liquid Veneer bottle. The poison label appears to have been designed and cut to fit exactly this bottle. It's not technically a poison bottle -- it's an impostor -- but I keep it because it fascinates me because I get the feeling that the producer either purposely recycled Liquid Veneer bottles or was able, for whatever reason, to buy them in bulk from a supplier.


----------

